# green toad keepers!!



## Gaz_dbd (Apr 30, 2009)

i have been after some for a while now but heard mixed advice about them, mainly down to habitat, some people say they prefer it warm and dry others say its fine at room temperature and quite damp

also some people say to use a sand/soil mix and others a soil/bark mix (obviously those depend on the two varying humidities)

no i might have misearched and looked at 2 similar yet quite differing toads

i looking for bufo viridis (just incase ive gone wrong some where)

any advice is welcome thanks


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

Gaz_dbd said:


> i have been after some for a while now but heard mixed advice about them, mainly down to habitat, some people say they prefer it warm and dry others say its fine at room temperature and quite damp
> 
> also some people say to use a sand/soil mix and others a soil/bark mix (obviously those depend on the two varying humidities)
> 
> ...


Hi Gaz,

Please do a search on viridis in the Amphibian section, i have done several threads regarding these and they will answer most of your questions. I do not currently keep the Egyptian subspecies arabicus that is regularly imported, but i do keep and breed 3 European localities - Greek, Italian and Hungarian. The arabicus however i have found to be super hardy as well, and will also survive year round in outdoor enclosures, they should breed around June in UK outdoor enclosures. 

Cheers
Al


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

BTW, i should point out that the arabicus may well be getting species specific status, thus it will or has been split from viridis, although i do not know the current status regarding this.

Cheers
Al


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

And another thing that's just crossed my mind, there is also a green toad from the Western US by the name of Bufo debilis, these inhabit drier areas and are smaller but are also available in the UK trade occasionally - some people may get the caresheets confused when searching under the common name. Cheers, Al


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

i have some of the western green toads alex has mentioned, they're barmy little things!


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

I have 3 italian green toads i keep them warm and dry so their colours are brighter. They go browny if they are in damp conditions. They seem rather adaptable so I wouldnt worry too much. They are really hardy little things too so they dont die easily!


----------



## Gaz_dbd (Apr 30, 2009)

hey thank you everyone for your advice, i'll make sure to look for viridis specific care sheets as not to get confused

cheers for your help


----------



## Caleb (Oct 21, 2009)

Alex M said:


> BTW, i should point out that the arabicus may well be getting species specific status, thus it will or has been split from viridis


Not 100% sure, but I think the proposed species including the Egyptian green toads was Bufo/Pseudepidalea boulengeri. 

B./P. balearicus has also been suggested for Italian green toads, and B./P. variabilis for those from southern Greece, through Turkey to the middle east & Russia. Not to mention B./P. siculus in Sicily, and yet more in Asia... seems that the taxonomists might be fighting over these for quite a while.

By the way, did you get my PM about Bombina maxima?


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

Caleb said:


> Not 100% sure, but I think the proposed species including the Egyptian green toads was Bufo/Pseudepidalea boulengeri.
> 
> B./P. balearicus has also been suggested for Italian green toads, and B./P. variabilis for those from southern Greece, through Turkey to the middle east & Russia. Not to mention B./P. siculus in Sicily, and yet more in Asia... seems that the taxonomists might be fighting over these for quite a while.
> 
> By the way, did you get my PM about Bombina maxima?


Apologies late reply Caleb - Yes, i will be in touch regarding this - just slipped my mind - Doh!. Hope all is well, Al


----------



## liam3012 (Sep 22, 2010)

Gaz_dbd said:


> i have been after some for a while now but heard mixed advice about them, mainly down to habitat, some people say they prefer it warm and dry others say its fine at room temperature and quite damp
> 
> also some people say to use a sand/soil mix and others a soil/bark mix (obviously those depend on the two varying humidities)
> 
> ...


i caught loads when i was out in lithuania in the summer. theyre like the common toad out there, very stunning and you would see them around street lamps at night


----------

